# Did You Make It Over?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Stand up, wave, and say "Here!" if you made it over here and didn't get lost in the move!!!







Please feel free to ask any questions you may have about using this new format!


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

M&M said:


> Stand up, wave, and say "Here!" if you made it over here and didn't get lost in the move!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It took awhile, but GadJett finally is here and present and so happy to have made it here.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

Am standing up and Waving!New format looks really good.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, there are so many more options, and things to do and use! I'm sure before long we'll all feel as comfy as we were on the old board. It's weird, isn't it, to have everything look so different!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I made it! I made it!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yay!! Everyone's here!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

I have to say; I'm used to this style of board as I post on several forums using "Invision Power Board." I think in the long run; having up to date forum software will make it easier for everyone. Groupee was so "1998" style , then again I did enjoy the interface non-the-less.On an asthetic note, Invision is probably more accessability compliant for persons with screen readers etc. Though some people would have problems with the security code confirmation on registration etc, i'm sure the board staff can handle those exceptional cases through email manually.The ramblings of an IT geek will now discontinue... ;-)mr_colt


----------

